# Cemetery Arch Tutorial



## Fright Theatre

Super cool! I absolutely love the look!!

Steve


----------



## Kelloween

Thanks Jack, I was just wondering how everyone made these..yours is great!


----------



## Rustie

That looks fantastic! Not sure I've got the sawing skills to pull off those intricate designs, but yours certainly turned out amazing!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Your arch turned out just lovely!!!!! The tutorial was great too. I definitely saved this one!!! Thanks.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Very nice arch and awesome tut, thanks for sharing CJ


----------



## Abunai

Well done.


----------



## Pennywise

Looks like I have a new project to work on


----------



## Chops6965

Wow, that arch is fantastic! I won't be able to get it done this year but I might try to get one made for next year. Well done tutorial as well, easy to follow and understand.


----------



## matrixmom

Perfect ! Details and color are spot on!


----------



## PlainfieldDan

Freakin awesome


----------



## ActionJax

That is a great tut. Awesome arch! You did a great job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nyghthawke

I know what Blackbourne Abbey needs this year!! This is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Trex

Beautiful design and finishing CJ!! The video is also well done, I would love to try this next year I just have too many things on the go right now!


----------



## Saki.Girl

thank you for sharing that looks fantastic


----------



## im the goddess

Cyclone Jack. Thanks for this. I love your sign, and you cracked me up with the step, have your wife prime the wood


----------



## Nyghthawke

May I ask how you are planning to mount this? I still can't get over just how so very pretty this turned out!


----------



## Col. Fryght

I really enjoy all of your videos. This tutorial requires more woodworking and art skill than I have, but the final product is fabulous.


----------



## mamadada

Jack, Congrats on your great project. I did a simple arch last year that just read "Gregory's Asylum." What a pain!!! I admire you for having the patience and talent to cut out. It almost sent me to an asylum!!!


----------



## Rev. Noch

Excellent, that's the kind of arch I've always been wanting to make but have always been too wrapped up in other projects.


----------



## Alleydweller

Now that is awesome. Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------



## hallowicked

Excellent arch. I saved the video to my favorites.


----------



## SavageEye

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## soldierwelsh

I loved your tutorial. It looks like something that I will have to give a try for my yard. I know I am looking to maybe put together a new arch this year, I can definitely see a arch like this design going up in my yard. great job and wonderful tutorial. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Papa_K

I think someone already asked how to mount this. I want to also give this a try as I need a new arch for my decorations this year. I've got the materials.

The only problem that I went to sleep with last night after viewing the video was how to put it up. In my previous arch "GRAVEYARD" I used rebar stuck in the ground to give a nice base, two heavy mounted filed with sand Target Gargoyles (when they had them) fitted to the PVC (5/8"). The PVC goes up about 7' and I embedded PVC to slide over the other to make a sleeve. I did have to tie them down when the wind came up but it held pretty good. However using foam for the entire project didn't allow for a lot of creative cuts.

So my question to you is how did you mount them so your arch could be displayed?


----------



## Papa_K

I think someone already asked how to mount this. I want to also give this a try as I need a new arch for my decorations this year. I've got the materials.

The only problem that I went to sleep with last night after viewing the video was how to put it up. In my previous arch "GRAVEYARD" I used rebar stuck in the ground to give a nice base, two heavy mounted filed with sand Target Gargoyles (when they had them) fitted to the PVC (5/8"). The PVC goes up about 7' and I embedded PVC to slide over the other to make a sleeve. I did have to tie them down when the wind came up but it held pretty good. However using foam for the entire project didn't allow for a lot of creative cuts.

So my question to you is how did you mount them so your arch could be displayed?


----------



## CycloneJack

I am building plywood columns for the arch. There are two L shaped brackets at each end of the arch where I can simply screw the arch into the columns.


----------



## Papa_K

*Thank, hope you post a new tutorial*



CycloneJack said:


> I am building plywood columns for the arch. There are two L shaped brackets at each end of the arch where I can simply screw the arch into the columns.


Seems there is already a nice tutorial on how to make a nice cemetery column.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/123530-cemetery-columns.html

This looks good but I don't know if I want to go through all that. I really need something portable so I can strike it quick and store it after halloween. Maybe if I could figure out how to use or get some bed railing hooks to assemble the sides.


----------



## Papa_K

You inspired me to work on a new arch. My own design but very much inspired by your work. The "S" is a windows font (Curlz MT). This is as far as I got today. I did the art work then most of the cuts. I've got to reinforce the top two "S"s due to the fact the wood is older and a bit brittle. I'm going to use plexiglass and glue it to the back then re-cut around them. 

I used the scroll saw blades I had available, my recommendation is to use a fine tooth blade. Cuts better and smoother. I used a drimel to cut some of the tight spots but I don't recommend using this unless you're real strong and not afraid of loosing a finger or getting stabbed by the tool set at 6 speed.

Not funny and real scary. I'm going to try to cut out all the letters, hence why I traced them . I know this is a lot of cutting but I think it's worth it.

My grave yard is called, Ile Sainte Marie, without the "e" in Sainte. It's the worlds only pirate grave yard in Madagascar. Look it up. Nice grave stones there, one I really want to copy.


----------



## TNBrad

^v^ ^v^ ^v^ AWESOME^v^ ^v^ ^v^
now I want to do this too


----------



## Papa_K

Here be the latest today. Definitely not finished. Completed the cuts, changed my mind about the plexi glass because I found these geckos I had cut out some years ago. They weren't doing anything and they seem to fit the curve of the "S" perfectly and I figured there would probably be geckos on the island of Madagascar. 

I used KILs as the primer, since my wife isn't into my Halloween obsession I have to find simpler easier ways. This will probably be one of two coats. The back side isn't done yet. (no primer) I cut out all the letters. Went through three blades. Yes with plywood the blades seem to dull pretty easy and it's best to use a nice good new sharp blade. About 3 or 4 bucks will get you about 6 blades at HD.

Cutting out the letters made it really light so I think it will fit on my current posts. I may need to reinforce them with longer re-bar.

I'm not sure about the skull at this time, I have it cut out of foam and want to put it where the skull is but I'll have to wait and see how things go. I bought a rust-oleum Forged Hammered "Burnished amber" color. Never used it before but I think from the looks of it METAL right off the bat. Told you I'm lazy.

So all I will have to do at this point is to prime the letters and skull and then after the second coat of primer let things dry and for me to chill for a few hours before I go back. One thing I've learned is not to try to finish all at once.


----------



## Papa_K

Here's the latest, now to figure out how to mount this thing. It's a lot lighter since I carved out all the letters. However, what I didn't think through was the mounting brackets for my columns. 









As you can see from the photo, This is my old arch. It was made from cheap foam (I mean the real cheap stuff). It was time to make a change, however I don't want to change the columns. So I need to figure out a way to allow the same PVC to attach to he back of the new arch to fit onto the old arches. Will probably take some time and a lot of four letter words but I think I've got a plan.

So here is the almost finished product. I may make some changes yet.


----------



## CycloneJack

Fantastic Papa K!! Really has come along beautifully. I really like font and scroll work too.


----------



## Papa_K

I can't take all the credit, you were the big inspiration. But thanks for the complement. I was working on the columns but was interrupted by a huge storm that destroyed the shed all my Halloween stuff was stored in. Thankfully I think the only damage was to a steel table, but not all is over. In the middle of all this I caught a flu bug and haven't been able to go through all the stuff to see what has and what hasn't been damaged, plus I had to drive 6.5 hours to pick up my daughter from law school to take her shopping for a new suit and get her packed and ready to go 2.5 hours for her summer internship. And to add to the cherry on top of my wonderful mixture I had to turn down a trip to Hawaii. Boy life is great sometimes.


----------



## kfinley

A-m-a-z-i-n-g!


----------



## Juno_b

CycloneJack said:


> Been awhile since I've posted a tutorial here. Just finished up our arch for our cemetery and put together a slideshow showing how it was done. Video here-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g6BBJ-0q5c&list=UU8N2A2x3mIaBdsto73FQzRA&feature=share


This is hauntingly beautiful!  I would love to create something like this!


----------



## Bastard Kitty

Absolutely awesome! Just added this to my list of props to build for 2014. One change I will make - have the husband prime the wood instead...hehe


----------



## James B.

Seriously nice job! This makes me want to finally make a sign for my cemetery


----------



## Sinister Sid

That is freaking awesome!! I think I found my next project.


----------



## Bdawgz12

Love it! Looks great!!!


----------



## Scary Papa

Really nice job.


----------



## pacman

Bloody amazing piece of work , looks like it came off a old universal movie set , outstanding work , really .


----------



## newtodead

Beautiful work my friend !!


----------



## TheSSV

This is great. Going to use some of this technique to do my new Arch. Thanks so much


----------



## Boogeyman

That looks awesome! Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## MsMeeple

Beautiful! Is it heavy? Do you have pics of how you set it up?


----------



## Papa_K

Got this far so far. Whew. Used a lot of budgie to hold things in place. Works great. Still got the windows. Think I'm going to take the advice I got earlier. Easier and has the effect. I'm looking at trying to make shadows pass by the windows too.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1415301140986.60942.1186310565&type=1&theater

Not sure if you guys can get to this link. Let me know if you have trouble.


----------



## Papa_K

This really isn't that heavy. It is a lot of work. I used 3/8" ply wood on mine, probably should have used 1/2 or better but I did reinforce the back side in areas that might bend too much. I used a lot of bungee to hold it in place so that it will move easier with the wind. I put hooks in the brick to hold the bungee. I had to extend out the arch because of the measurements of the faux front. But it turned out to add something. I made the skulls out of a plastic piece I bought at Goodwill and cut the front out, using cooking spray I coated the inside and just used great stuff. It peels right out of the plastic mold. And what's even better is that there are flaws when it comes out so the skulls are far from perfect. They dry better when the air hits them and start to take on different shapes which is soooooo cool.

So I made a bunch of them because I've got to replace a tombstone that was stolen last year and maybe repair a few that might have been broken in a wind storm when a tree fell on my storage shed.

I know this is early but I've got a lot of work before Oct 1st when I really start putting stuff up.


----------



## Readyforhalloween

*what do you use for pillars*

How do you mount it? What are you using for pillars?


----------



## Papa_K

What I did was to take 2x2's and make a frame. I used a thin inexpensive plywood as the front. Then used the 1 inch foam at Home Depot to make what appears to be the pillars. I used a rasp and a deck screw to make the aging you see on the pillars that hold up the arch. Grey paint and a lot of creative ideas were used to make the skulls and the other items.

I probably should send in pix.


----------



## Readyforhalloween

I would absolutely love pictures! Im tyring to start this project tomorrow and i need the sign to go all the way across my driveway which is over 16 feet, but i cant get one piece of board that long...hw do you put them together? Also how do you fasten the sign onto the pillars and how do yo stick them to the ground/weight them down?


----------



## Papa_K

First you must be very creative. Honestly, I use a few hook screws in the brick and a lot of small black bungie cord. I set the whole facade on the outside frame of my garage.

Most if not all plywood comes in 8x4 sheets so 16 feet is quite a huge undertaking. You can possibly use two separate pieces and merge them together. If you want it you can do it. How is up to you. I like to make my decorations light enough for me to put up every year. The two sides of the facade and the two columns weight about 35 lbs at the most.

For the two sides I basically did the same and created two frames with 2x2's and thin inexpensive plywood. Right after I made them I also put two coats of paint on each before applying the fake brick. For the brick I used a variety of foam. I had a few old foam ice chests which I carved up for bigger stones (brick). For the other brick I used the Home Depot pink foam.

After you cut out the bricks it's really got clean edges so you will have to use a wood rasp or something else to round off the edges. I used a wood screw or deck screw about 5inch and used the screw end to course out the really worn parts.

As far as the arch, I used plywood just like the tutorial. I think it weighs about 10 or 15 lbs at most. It's very flimbsy and you have to be somewhat careful as a nice steady wind will knock you and it off the ladder. I found these two gargolies made out of a very heavy plastic. I drilled a hole in the back of them (out of sight) big enough for a piece of 1/2 inch pvc to fit firmly in that hole. Before inserting the pvc I filled the cavity with great stuff and after I cleaned up the excess. This must be an over night thing.

The pvc was tall enough so that on both sides of the arch I put in semi circle electric wall attachments, two on each side, to slip over the PVC. This made the arch. Of course I got the plastic fence tops at a local fence shop.

The arch and the gargoyles are held up using bungee cord. There are about three small 1.4 inch diameter 6inch long bungees and a few eye screws in strategic places on the arch. I even reinforced a few places on the back of the arch so I could put eye screws without weakening the integrity of the plywood.

The gargoyles are held up by one of these bungees on each side so there are no more than 6 (if that many bungees) holding up the arch.


----------



## Karin Nolf

I too am a Hobbyist for Halloween and will be making my first HALLOWEEN fence gate and arch. Your post has given me inspiration for the arch. I have to get help from my husband to use some power tools but he doesn't see my ideas and vision. Your mention of using lots of four letter words made me LOL!! I would like to know how you were able to connect te arch to the colums. 
Thank you for sharing
Karin
Lake Worth FL.


----------



## mikieofthedead

oh wow....this is too awesome not to make!!! awesome job!


----------



## CycloneJack

Had someone ask what fonts were used. I used Ravenscroft and Wolfsbane. Both are free at most free font sites.


----------



## Marcopolo

wow that is beautiful, i was trying to figure out how to make my haunt sign this year, and i may have just decided!


----------

